# Finde einfach keine Lösung



## Bertie (21. Nov. 2012)

Hallo,
nach langen Studien zum Thema Teich bin ich nun wieder hier gelandet.
Ich hab jetzt schon 3 Pläne gemacht und sie wieder verworfen. Gründe, zu teuer, nicht effektiv oder schlicht einfach zu viele Denkfehler.
Also jetzt zu Plan Nr 4.
Ich habe vor einen Teich mit ca 12m³ zu bauen.
1 Ba und 1 Skimmer, mit Verrohrung in DN 110 und Zugschiebern.
Nebenan soll ein Filterkeller. Ich möchte in Schwerkraft filtern.
Um den Teich herum möchte ich einen Pflanzenfilter bauen der etwa 16m lang und 0,5m breit werden soll.
Außerdem soll noch irgendwo eine UVC hin. ( aber wo ? ) 
In den Teich sollen mal  8 Koi und 1 oder 2 Sumpfschildkröten ziehen. 
Als Pumpe möchte ich einen Luftheber bauen.( Evtl würde ich auch ne Pumpe nehmen wenn es garnicht anders geht )
So diese Fakten wären ( hoffentlich ) mal Fix.
Jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel.
Welcher Vorfilter würde da Sinn machen ?
Kann ich bei der Geschichte auf einen Flow von ca 12m³/h kommen ?
Zählt man das Filtervolumen eigentlich zum Gesamtvolumen dazu ? 
Wie tief sollte der Pflanzenfilter sein und welches Gefälle sollte er haben ?
Was denkt ihr, kann das System so funktionieren ohne dass man sich im nachhinein zu Tode nervt weil , der VF zig mal am Tag gereinigt werden muss, das Wasser schlecht und Trübe ist, einen die Strom und eventuelle Folgekosten in den Ruin treiben ? 
Hat jemand von euch ein ähnliches System am laufen und kann evtl aus Erfahrung sprechen.
Ich wäre wirklich für jede Hilfe Dankbar.

Denkt bitte daran, ich möchte die Sache bezahlen können, also kommt mir bitte nicht mit Trommelfiltern, Vliesfiltern, Sifa oder Sipa. Die Sachen sind zwar sicher gut, mir aber entschieden zu teuer. Von den Folgekosten mal ganz zu schweigen.

So das wärs mal von meiner Seite, Vielen Dank schon mal.

Gruß Bertie

Sorry falscher Thread, bitte verschieben Danke. Sorry nochmal.


----------



## Geisy (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertie

Schau dir mal dieses Video an
http://youtu.be/aWq6v-oIlRA
Das ist ein Luftheber mit 300µm Spaltsieb Vorfilter und 2 Helixkammern.
Der Druchfluß sollte bei ca. 20m³ liegen, kann man aber drosseln.
Eine Tauch UVC kannst du auch ganz leicht darin einbauen.
2x110er Zulauf für Skimmer und Bodenablauf und  1x 160er Ablauf den du dann in den Pflanzenfilter leiten kannst.
Das kannst du dir so gerne Nachbauen.
Dies gibt es auch ohne Helixkammer.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bertie (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Norbert,
danke vielmals für den Link.Leider steig ich nicht ganz dahinter :?
Gibt es davon noch mehr ?
Danach bräuchte man ja dann auch keinen so großen Pflanzenfilter oder ?
Evtl kennst du die Quelle des Videos ?

Gruß Bertram


----------



## Bertie (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Oh man, Augen auf beim Filterkauf. 
Sorry hab den Link auf deine Seite zu spät gesehen 
Ich werd dich bei Gelegenheit mal kontaktieren.


----------



## Zacky (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertie

Was soll in dem Filterkeller untergebracht sein? Willst du ausschließelich über den Pflanzenfilter filtern oder hast Du im Filterkeller noch andere Filtermedien geplant? Ist der Pflanzenfilter fester Bestandteil des Teiches oder läuft der separat neben dem Teich und ergießt sich dann in den Teich? 

Eine in Schwerkraft aufgebaute Filterung gibt nicht viel her, was die Vorfilterung angeht. Auch wenn Du es eigentlich nicht hören wolltest, aber eine Siebpatrone ist das einzig sinnvolle und auch günstigste Vorfiltermodul für Schwerkraft. Alles Andere als Vorfilterung, wie Bürsten, Schwämme und so, sind einfach mal zu ineffektiv und zu reinigungsintensiv.


----------



## Bertie (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Zacky,
also ich wollte schon den Pflanzenfilter separat neben dem eigentlichen Teich laufen lassen.
So wie du schreibst, das Wasser durchfließen lassen und dann in den Teich strömen.
Tja der Filterkeller !! Da wollte ich ne Vorfilterung installieren. Aber dass ist ja die Frage ?
Welche ? Bürsten und Matten ist mir zu aufwändig ( Arbeitsaufwand )
Aber ne Sifa oder auch Sipa sind mir zu kostenintensiv.
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es soll ein Hobby sein. Wenn dann alle 1 bis 2 Wochen ne halbe Stunde Arbeit anfällt ist das kein Problem, im Gegenteil.
Aber täglich ne halbe Stunde mit Filter reinigen zubringen, das ist dann Stress und hat mit Hobby nix mehr zu tun.
Kann man denn eine Spaltsieb nicht in Schwerkraft betreiben ?
Und wenn nein, warum eigentlich nicht ?

Gruß Bertram


----------



## Zacky (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertram

Die Sache ist nicht so einfach, denn die Vorfilterung ist mit das Wichtigste an der Filterreihenfolge. Aber versuchen wir mal Folgendes durchzudenken. 

Meine Idee so auf Anhieb, unter Berücksichtigung deiner Lufhebervariante wäre folgender Aufbau. 

Bodenablauf und Skimmer je 110er Anschlußleitung in die Vorfilterkammer (im Moment lassen wir mal frei, welches Teil da mal rein soll), von dort mit 2 x 110er Rohr in eine 2.Kammer (ggf. Helix, Kaldness o.ä.), dann mit 2 x 110er oder Überlaufkante in 3.Kammer wo der Luftheber installiert werden könnte, welcher das Wasser nochmal ca. 10 cm hoch heben müsste um es in den Pflanzenfilter zu schicken, von wo aus das Wasser dann über eine Kante zurück in den Teich kommt.

Oder

BA und Skimmer mit je 110er Rohr in Vorfilterkammer, dann mit 2 x 110er Rohr in 2.Kammer (Helix, Kaldness o.ä.), dann mit 2 x 110er Rohr in den unterirdischen Bereich des Pflanzenfilters, von Pflanzenfilter in eine Luftheber-Pumpenkammer die das Wasser wieder in den Teich schickt.

Klingt jetzt wohl etwas unverständlich, aber ich meine mit der letzten Kammer wirklich nur eine Kammer, wo der Luftheber drin steht. Das Ganze könnte man in der Art eines Mehrkammerfilters aufbauen. 

Die Sache mit der UVC ist da schwieriger. Sie sollte eigentlich am Ende der Filterstrecke stehen, damit du nicht die verklumpten Algen im Pflanzenfilter zu hängen hast, sondern dann eher im Teich, wo sie letztendlich wieder über den Bodenablauf in der 1.Kammer raus gefiltert werden. Es sei denn, dass du eine zusätzliche direkte Einströmung in den Teich gewährleisten kannst, was aber mit Luftheber meiner Meinung nach nicht so funktioniert, und du dort die UVC kurz vor dem Ausgang setzt.

Kannst du meine Ausführungen so halbwegs verstehen? Ich bin mit dem Erklären immer etwas umständlich.  Ansonsten mache ich mal eine Zeichnung, wie ich das meine.

Die Spaltsiebe kenne ich meist nur aus den Halbschwerkraftfilteranlagen, aber dazu werden sich bestimmt noch Experten melden. Ich arbeite mit einer Siebpatrone, die deutlich billiger ist als ein Spaltsiebfilter, und bin damit mittlerweile zufrieden. Die Reingungsliegt bei 7-10 Tagen. Je nach Wetter und so.


----------



## Bertie (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Vielen Dank Zacky,
also ich verstehe schon wie du das im einzelnen meinst und die Gedanken sind echt gut.
Wäre auf variante 2 nie gekommen.
Ich plan mal was zusammen.
Aber wie gesagt ne siebfilterpatrone ist mir zu (strom)kosteninteniv.

Danke man liest voneinander


----------



## Geisy (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertram

Hier das Prinzip


 
und ein Video in Funtkion
http://youtu.be/z_6eROAxPyw

Der Luftheber ist unter dem Spaltsieb und macht dann auch gleich das Spaltsieb sauber.
Der Dreck wird hier in einem Filterbahälter gesammelt.
Du könntest das doch einfach nachbauen.
Luftheber an einen kleinen Behälter(Vorfilter) anschließen in dem ein Spaltsieb oder Edelstahlgewebe schräg drin sitzt. Dieses Gewebe dann von unten mit Luft spülen und den gesamten Behälter ab und zu leer laufen lassen zum Dreck ablassen.
Die Belgier Koivrienden machen das schon länger so.
http://youtu.be/b8ENm5dPKa8
Das ist deutlich einfacher und günstiger als Sifi/Sipa und funktioniert gut.
Ich hoffe das ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe sonst frag ruhig noch mal.

Den Filteraufbau von dir finde ich gut und hab ihn auch selber so.
Luftheber,Vorfilter, Pflanzenfilter.
Mit 42Watt hab ich meinen 300m³ Teich klar.

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. Ich hab einfach die zwei Luftheber vom BA und Skimmer direkt an den Vorfilter angeschlossen


----------



## Joerg (21. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertram,
es gibt schon günstigere Optionen als eine SIPA. (Die ist aber nicht wirklich teuer 300-500€)
Früher hat man einfach ein Absetzbecken benutzt und danach noch einen Vortex mit entsprechendem Durchmesser.
Danach dann Bürsten und den Rest des biologischen Filters.

Was noch ganz gut funktioniert aber nicht mit alle 1-2 Wochen Arbeit getan ist, sollte eine Damenstrumpfhose sein.
Diese kommt in das Vorfilterbecken und holt viele Partikel raus. 2-3 Mal die Woche sollte die dann schon gewechselt werden.
Das funktioniert mit geringem Besatz auch sehr gut aber man braucht jemand, der das auch im Urlaub erledigt.
Bis die Jungs mal größer sind, kannst du dir dann überlegen ob nicht eine automatische Lösung angenehmer ist.


----------



## Bertie (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Leute vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge.
Ihr ahnt ja garnicht wie sehr ihr mir bis jetzt geholfen habt.
Ich bin noch in einem anderen Forum angemeldet, was ich da alles zu lesen bekam, das glaubt ihr nicht. 

Also nochmal VIELEN DANK


----------



## Bertie (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Also gut dann 

Hallo Geisy,
also im Prinzip ist sind mir die Systeme ( mit oder ohne __ Hel-x Kammer ) klar.
Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe ist :  Du schreibst  mit einer  60Watt Pumpe wären bis zu 30m³/Std möglich ? Ok ich brauch aber ein Flow von ca 15m³/Std. Kann ich dann eine zB 40Watt Pumpe verwenden ? ( Ich meine den Airlift... ohne Hel-x Kammer)
Um das Hel-x zu bewegen schreibst du ich bräuchte noch eine 60Watt Pumpe, dann wären es schon 2 Pumpen.
Des weiteren schreibst du dass du deinen Teich mit 42 Watt klar hast !!!
??? Ich rechne Luftheber 60Watt plus Helix 60Watt, macht 120Watt ! Oder ?
Dann geh ich davon aus dass du noch ne UVC betreibst, macht nochmal .... Watt !
Ich steh auf dem Schlauch !!!
Das Angebot von dir mit dem Airliftsieve incl Hel-x Kammer ist ja ok, aber du hast doch selbst geschrieben dass du gerade am Prototyp arbeitest. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich möcht nicht gern Versuchskaninchen sein.
 Deshalb wäre mir die Variante mit dem "normalen" Heber und meinen 2 Tonnen lieber.
Was mich jetzt ein Bisschen schreckt ist der Strom verbrauch. Wenn ich rechne dass ich ne 40Watt UVC plus Heber-Pumpe mit 60Watt plus Hel-x-Pumpe mit 60Watt betreiben muss,dann komme ich auf 160Watt/Std. Das ist verdammt viel.
Eigentlich dachte ich dass diese Filtermethode sehr stromsparend ist.
Bitte klär mich auf wenn ich total falsch liege.  
Die Geschichte mit dem Pflanzenfilter wäre eine Notlösung für mich, eigentlich wollte ich den Teich ohne bauen. Allerdings mit vielen Pflanzen im Teich.
Bei den Belgiern hab ich auch mal geschaut, leider sehe ich Nirgends wieviel Watt bzw Luft notwendig ist um 15m³/Std zu bewegen. 
Ich kann leider die Sprache nicht sonst hätte ich die Leute mal an geschrieben.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zu viel, wenn doch Sorry !!

Grüße Bertie


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Berti!
Hohl dir doch mal paar Optionen bei Naturagard!Deinen Pflanzfiltergraben finde ich schon enorm,aber mach Dein Ding,er muß nicht tiefer sein als 40cm und 1m breit.Die Pumpe würde ich am ende einbauen,wo Du dann noch mal 0,8-1m runter gehst,wegen der Frostgefahr.
Einen starren BA würde ich nicht benutzen,lieber Schläuche mit Siebe vor.Der Dreck
bleibt nicht in der Mitte liegen,sondern in den Ecken.Fische verteilen ihn recht gut,und große 
Fische noch viel besser.
Nochmal zum Filtergraben:Nehme als "Substrat" Lavagestein,setze so ungefähr alle 50 cm 
eine Pflanze mit oder ohne Korb sie verbreiten sich enorm.Den Filtergraben solltest Du schon 
doppelt mit Fließ und Folie auslegen.Die Pflanzen werden üppiger und das Lavagestein ist
etwas rau bis scharfkantig(minimal),es baut sich
 ein gewisser Druck auf, bei dem Pflanzenwuchs.Von weiteren Filtern kannst Du erst mal Abstand nehmen,schau Dir die Geschichte erst mal an.Bei ca.12000 liter brauchst Du wahrscheinlich eine 6000er Pumpe,in meinen Teich befindet eine 8000er Pumpe für 35000 l.
Der Pflanzgraben viel nicht so üppig aus wie bei Dir,Platzmangel,drum noch ein Filter.
Eine UVC Lampe gibt es garnicht bei mir,wo zu? Ich weiß, alle Koibesitzer werden jetzt aufschreien!Habe selbst Koi's und die Leben noch.


                                     Gruß Ron!


----------



## Bertie (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Geisy,
ich hab da was gefunden.

Also als __ Hel-x Pumpe dachte ich an die SECOH Membran-Kompressor SLL 20
18Watt 52l/min. 3120l/Std  180mbar
Ich denke das ist für 50l Hel-x  genug.
Darunter kommen dann noch 2 von denen hier : Luftstein Ausströmer Hi-Oxygen Ø 20 cm, Standard.

Die Belgier betreiben mit dieser Luftpumpe den Airlift mit 15m³ flow.

Und diese hab ich gedacht könnte für den Airlifter reichen SECOH Membran-Kompressor SLL-40 
41Watt 68l/min  4080l/Std  180mbar

Oder aber nur eine Pumpe für Lifter und Hel-x, dann diese SECOH HIBLOW Membran-Kompressor JDK 80   42Watt 120l/min 7200l/Std   200mbar

Und was meinst du dazu ?

Gruß Bertie


----------



## Bertie (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hi Ron,
wie gesagt, den Pflanzenfilter will ich eigentlich nicht bauen, das war nur die allerletzte Option.
Ich wollte in den Teich so viele Pflanzen wie möglich machen.
Ich weiß ich bin ein schwerer Fall aber ich hab einfach ein Bild im Kopf wie der Teich mal aussehen soll und da ist ein Pflanzenfilter nicht vorgesehen.
Diese Option kommt wirklich erst dann in Frage wenn es garnicht anders geht.
Und ich möchte zwar Koi rein tun aber max 7 Stück und das bei einem Volumen von 15 bis 18m³, das müsste doch zu bewerkstelligen sein.

Ich habe in meinem Bekanntenkreis 3 Teichbesitzer und ich sag euch eins, die Jungs haben alle sauberes Wasser und das mit Filtern, die wollt ihr garnicht sehen.
Klar könnte ich es ihnen gleich tun ! Ich bin jedoch jemand der alles immer 1000%ig machen will.
Die Jungs lachen mich schon aus. 
Es geht aber für mich um Tiere und da möcht ich keine Fehler machen.

Trotzdem auch Dir vielen Dank


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertie,

hast du eine ungefähre Budget-Größe? 
Wie viel Kammern und in welcher Größe willst bzw kannst du bauen bzw wie groß ist der gesamt mögliche Platz für deinen Filter?
Beim Einsatz von einem Airlift (Luftheber) ist auf jeden Fall größt mögliche Tiefe erforderlich.



> Kann man denn eine Spaltsieb nicht in Schwerkraft betreiben ?
> Und wenn nein, warum eigentlich nicht ?



Klar kannst du ein Spaltsieb auch in Schwerkraft betreiben, es gibt ja auch solche Filter zu kaufen. Mit etwas Geschick könnte man dies auch selbst bauen, was den Preis ungemein senkt.

Gruß René


----------



## Bertie (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo, also Budget hab ich mir 5000 eus gesestzt plus minus 1000 eus.
Wenns billiger wird, super wenn nicht dann halt nicht.
Das mit dem Selber bauen ist so ne Sache, ich hab halt keine Ahnung, bin totaler Neuling auf dem Gebiet. Wenn ich Zeichnungen hätte wie man sowas baut wie zb  ein Spaltsieb welches in Schwerkraft läuft, könnte ich das aber bestimmt auch selber.
Was aber noch schlimmer ist ich bräuchte dann auch die Materiallisten.
Meine Kumpels haben alles fertig gekauft, meist von Oa.... weil der einzige bei uns in der Nähe vorhandene Teichbau Händler diese Marke verkauft.
Aber die jaulen alle schon wegen den Stromkosten, und in der Anschaffung ist das Zeug auch nicht billig, gut sind die Sachen aber schon.
Zacky hat mir ne Skizze gepostet wie ich den Filter bauen könnte, die ist vom Prinzip her so wie ich das von vorne herein machen wollte. Als Tonnenfilter mit VF, Bürsten, Matten, Helix, Uvc und Pumpenkammer. In einem anderen Forum haben sie mich für den Plan fast zerrissen.
Also nächster Plan VF, Helix ruhend, Helix bewegt, UVC und Pumpenkammer.
Antwort war: kein problem wenn du den Filter 1 bis 2 mal am Tage putzen willst dann mach das so !
Alle rieten mir zu einem Vliesfilter mit Biotonne und UVC und Rohrpumpen. Tja feine Sache aber teuer. Ausserdem die Folgekosten, im Jahr 160eus für Vlies plus stromkosten von 700eus. Sowas ist für mich indiskutabel.

Ich möchte einfach was effektives das bezahlbar ist, mit moderatem Pflegeaufwand und mit niedrigen Folgekosten.
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch, ich könnte mir auch durchaus was teureres leisten, ich will aber nicht! Ja ich bin geizig !!

Gruß Bertram


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Na dann würde ich eine große Sammelkammer nehmen wo die Einläufe vom Bodenablauf und Skimmer rein gehen und gleich zwei Schieber rann von da gehts in einen Ultrasieve 3 als Vorfilter. Diese erste Kammer deswegen etwas größer, damit du evtl. später Platz für einen Umbau hast, falls die Feinfilterung vom Ultrasieve 3 dir noch zu grob ist.
Von dieser Kammer gehts in eine zweite kleinere jedoch tiefere in welcher der Luftheber kommt.
Der Luftheber bringt dein Wasser in zwei etwas höher gelegte Kammern mit __ Hel-x, so wie es Zacky schon beschrieben hat.
Von da zurück in den Teich.
Ultrasieve 3 kostet ca 800€ , die Pumpe für den Airlift siehe Geisy seinen Beitrag (nimm gleich die große, damit du mit einer Luftheber und Hel-x versorgen kannst,
dazu Lüfterplatte und Luftschlauch. Dann noch die Behälter incl. Verrohrung und Flansche.
Sollte bei günstigem Einkauf bei max. 2000€ liegen also locker in deinem Bereich.
So das wenn bedarf ist noch eine nachgeschaltete kleine Kammer mit ner Tauch UVC geht.
Anleitungen zum Bau vom Airlift und dem Rest gibts hier im Forum genug.
Wenn noch jemand Verbesserungsideen hat immer raus, ich denke jedoch bei den Rahmenbedingungen sollte das ausreichend sein und auch die Reinigungsintervalle sollten sich in Grenzen halten.

Gruß René


----------



## Bertie (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Rene' !!   Super Idee 

Danke 

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand die nötigen Bauanleitungen nebst Materialliste postet dann hab ich glaube ich " Meine Lösung " gefunden.:beten




Dankeeeeeeee


----------



## Joerg (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Bertram,
das ist alles nicht so einfach, wenn man wenig investieren will aber trotzdem eine langfristig energieeffiziente Lösung mit wenig Reinigungsaufwand haben will.

Wichtig für die Filterplanung ist der langfristige Besatz an Fischen. Die wachsen und vermehren sich auch.
Wenig Ausscheidungen, wenig Aufwand mit dem Filter. 
Aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen der Koi Verrückten ergibt sich dann künftig eine höhere Belastung. 

Ab 2000€ kann man sich einen neuen VF oder TF kaufen. Dieser befördert die Biomasse ohne viel Aufwand aus dem Kreislauf.
Was nicht in Pflanzennährstoffe umgewandelt wird, braucht auch keinen PF.


----------



## Geisy (23. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertram

Ein US3 läuft nicht auf Schwerkraft, da ist das Wasser im hintern teil geschätzt 40-50cm tiefer.
Da kannst du den Luftheber vergessen.

Du willst 15m³/Std  Filtern mit Vorfilter und 2Helixkammern, dafür brauchst du ca.eine 60Watt Pumpe für den Luftheber. Da sollten mit einer guten Pumpe z.B. Takatsuki Hiblow60  bei 51Watt  60l/min Luft in 1,30m tiefe raus kommen.
Das wären dann 51Watt die immer laufen.

Um das Helix zu bewegen, was wie man ließt zwischen ein mal pro Stunde und ein mal am Tag gemacht wird, würde ich die selbe Pumpe noch mal anschließen und über Zeitschaltuhr steuern.

Du kannst natürlich hin gehen, den Luftheber abstellen und die Pumpe zum bewegen des Helix nehmen. Das wäre dann von Hand möglich und günstig aber zu steuern schwierig.

Der Airliftsieve kann max. 30m³ Wasser mit großer Pumpe. Die 60Watt waren für deine 15m³ aus gerechnet. Er ist auch Sammelkammer und Vorfilter und Luftheber in einem Gerät.


Mein Teich läuft mit 42Watt Luftheber (6500l/std Wasser) durch 30 Meter Rohr mit vielen Bögen und Vorfilter und Pflanzenfilter. UVC brauch ich nicht und würde dir raten es auch erst ohne zu versuchen.

Versuchkaninchen sollst du nicht sein. Du kaufst dir Tonnen und machst Helixfilter daraus und von mir  bekommst du auch nur zwei leere 300L Kammern für Helix.
Wie Helixfilter funktionieren kann man ja in verschiedenen Beiträgen hier lesen.

Laß dich nicht von deiner Energiesparenden Idee, Luftheber, Vorfilter und 2Helixkammern ab bringen. Ich werde dich mit Rat und Tat unterstützen auch wenn du es selber baust.
Ich bin mir sicher das dies die Zukunft ist bei den Energiepreisen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bertie (24. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Danke Norbert,

du hast völlig recht, auch für mich zählt in erster Linie Energie zu sparen.


Gruß Bertram


----------



## Bertie (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe einen günstigen Trommelfilter angeboten bekommen.
Nun meine Frage, wenn ich hinter den TF eine Biotonne anbringe, wie tief würdet ihr sie min und max machen ? Länge und Breite mal vernachlässigt.


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertram,
ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf erste Bilder vom Bau ! Aus den Daten der hier im Forum gebauten Filter habe ich entnommen, dass als Faustregel für eine __ Hel-X-Tonne wenigstens 3 min mittlere Verweilzeit gerechnet werden sollten. Mehr Volumen schadet auf keinen Fall.
Bei 6 m³/h (bzw. 100 l/min) effektiver Durchflussleistung würdest Du bei einem minimalen Volumen von 300 Litern landen.
Wenn Du die Form bestimmen kannst, dann würde ich das Länge/Breite-Verhältnis (des durchströmten Teils) schön groß gestalten, darum bin ich auf die "Mülltonne" gekommen, weil die in dieser Hinsicht besser als die Regentonnen sind. Ein dickes (150er) KG-Rohr geht sicher auch, siehe die Beiträge zu den Filtern mit den "Spezialbakterien", der richtige Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Joerg (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertram,
das lässt so schwer sagen. 

Die Oberfläche der Biomedien darin, muss langfristig alle Ausscheidungen im Wasser umwandeln können.
Je nach Durchfluss des TF sollten die Bakterien auch etwas Zeit dafür haben.

Auch wenn du etwas Reserve an Volumen einplanst sollten 300-500 Liter reichen.
Am Anfang hattest du 2 Stufen eingeplant. (__ Hel-x belüftet und dann ruhend)
Bleibt es bei dieser Planung?


----------



## Bertie (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Leute,
danke danke.

Also ja, klar, ich hab mich mal wieder zu knapp ausgedrückt.
Also, geplant !!! ---> Sammelkammer --> TF --> BIO (__ Hel-x bewegt) --> BIO (Hel-x ruhend) --> Luftheber ( Durchfluß 15 - 18 m³/Std) --> Teich.

Die beiden BIO-Stufen sollen je ca 50 bis 150 l Hel-x beinhalten.
--->  Die Hel-x-Menge wächst mit den Fischen mit. <---

So wars angedacht, nur die Niveaus der Stufen ist mir nicht klar !!
Alles auf, unter oder über Teichniveau ? Oder was ?  

Über Skizzen würd ich mich (wegen des besseren Verständnisses) besonders freuen.

Gruß Bert


----------



## Zacky (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Wenn der TF auf voller Schwerkraft läuft, dann steht dieser doch etwas höher, also mit dem Gehäuse zumindest und die Trommel ist auf Wasserlinie, oder!? Ich sage mal so, ich habe noch keinen Trommler und von daher etwas unbedarft.

Aber ansonsten sollten dann die folgenden Kammern alle OK+10 cm auf Wasserniveau stehen, da der Luftheber ja keine echte Höhe schafft, musst du ja auch auf Wasserlinie bleiben...den Rest erledigt eigentlich die Schwerkraft.


----------



## Digicat (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Servus Bert



> In den Teich sollen mal 8 Koi und 1 oder 2 Sumpfschildkröten ziehen.





> Die Geschichte mit dem Pflanzenfilter wäre eine Notlösung für mich, eigentlich wollte ich den Teich ohne bauen. Allerdings mit vielen Pflanzen im Teich.





> Ich bin jedoch jemand der alles immer 1000%ig machen will.





> Es geht aber für mich um Tiere und da möcht ich keine Fehler machen.


Die Sumpfschildkröten sind aber in deinem Fall, wo es um wenig Erhaltungsaufwand geht, ein NoGo ...
Nicht nur das sie mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit deine Teichpflanzen vernichten (fressen), muß auch dieses Grünzeug die Schildis wieder verlassen ... 
Macht einen hoffnungslosen, grünen Teich ...

Auch die Koi werden, wenn es dumm läuft, die eine oder andere Flosse einbüssen.

Mein eindringlicher Rat, vergiß die Schildis ...

Zur Technik bin ich nicht auf der Höhe der Zeit, aber ich würde einen TF mit einer __ Hel-X - Kammer in deinen Filterkeller stellen.


----------



## Bertie (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Danke Zacky, so wie in deiner Skizze hab ich mir das vorgestellt bzw auch geplant.
Ich weiß aber, so wie du, auch nicht ob das so funzt.

Danke Digicat, ja ja die Schildies !!! Ich kämpf auch noch gegen die Tiere, eigentlich will ich die nicht haben. Aber wenn du verheiratet bist und Kinder hast dann verstehst du in welchem Dilemma ich stecke.


----------



## Geisy (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertram

Ich würde die Luftheberkammer auf jeden Fall an den Anfang in die Sammelkammer machen.
Wie funktioniert das mit der Steuerung des TF?
Sagen wir mal du hast durch Verdunstung/Regen unterschiedliche Wasserstände im Teich von +/-2cm.
So hast du auch unterschiedliche Wassserstände im TF, geht die Steuerung dann noch?
Das heißt, egal wie der Wasserstand im TF ist, darf die Reinigung nur bei einem gewissen unterschied auslösen.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Bertie (21. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hi Nobby,
der TF hat im Schmutzwasser einen Sensor.
Bei Höchststand dreht und spült er.
Somit kann er auch nicht überlaufen.
Unterschiedliche Niveauhöhen im Teich sind ihm eigentlich egal.
In dem Fall zieht dann eher der LH den Biofilter in den Keller.
Also so hab ich das auf jeden Fall verstanden.

Gruß Bertie


----------



## Bertie (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hat jemand von euch eine vernünftige Bauanleitung für einen Trommelfilter und einen Luftheber? 
Wäre echt super.
Danke
Bertie


----------



## Bertie (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Oooooooooooooooch kommt doch Leute, es gibt doch bestimmt jemanden der richtig Ahnung von der Materie hat.
Anforderung von mir :
Beides soll ca 18 bis 20m³/h durchkönnen.

Also wer kann mir helfen ???


----------



## Joerg (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Bertie,
du hast doch scheinbar schon einen TF, der hat doch auch eine Anleitung. 

Um einen Luftheber optimal auszulegen braucht es schon etwas genauere Angaben bezüglich der möglichen Eintauchtiefe und der Förderhöhe die zu überwinden ist.

Es gibt im Forum einige Beiträge zum Eigenbau von TF und auch wie ein Luftheber aussehen sollte.
Wenn du was passendes gefunden und dann Fragen dazu hast helfen sicher gerne User weiter.


----------



## Bertie (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Ne Jörg da hast was falsch verstanden,
ich habe noch keinen TF.
Aber ich denke ich könnte mir ( mit ner guten Anleitung ) einen bauen.
Denn bisher sind die Geschäfte alle am Preis gescheitert.
Ebenso verhält es sich mit einem LH. Alle wollen mir einen Verkaufen.
Das nervt. Wenn wenigstens Preis / Leistung stimmen würden, dann wärs ja noch OK.
Ich sehe es jedoch nicht ein Preise zu bezahlen die ein 3 bis 5 faches des Materialpreises 
ausmachen.
Ich dacht ein Forum dient dazu sich gegenseitig zu helfen, leider wollen viele hier nur einen schnellen Euro machen.
Ich will nicht dass jemand für mich für lau was baut, das Bauen kann ich selber, wenn ich weiß 
wie.


----------



## Bertie (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Ach ja nochwas !!
Ich hab geschrieben dass die beiden Teile , also der TF und der LH 18 bis 20m³/h können sollen.
Also was den Durchsatz des TF anbelangt, kann ruhig mehr durch, dann kommt eben ne feinere
Gaze drauf.
Der LH sollte aber schon etwa die geforderten Ansprüche erfüllen, ich finde es macht keinen Sinn einen 20m³ Teich 2mal pro Std durch den Filter zu jagen. Ich denke 0.75 bis 1 mal die Stunde reicht auch.
Ansonsten frage ich mich, wenn ich von sowas Ahnung und Erfahrung hab, ist es wirklich so
schwer, jemandem mit einer Bemaßten Skizze und einer Materialliste weiter zu helfen ?

Manchmal kommt es mir vor als würden viele hier gerne haben dass, Neulinge wie ich,
ihr eigenes Lehrgeld wett machen sollen. So nach dem Motto : " Ich hab so lange getüftelt und 
so viel Geld bezahlt, warum sollen andere die Sachen günstig bekommen"

Denkt mal drüber nach.

Gruß Berti


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertie

Beim Luftheber kann ich dir helfen, wobei auch ich nicht weiß wo genau du jetzt hin willst.
Der einfachste Luftheber ist ein senkrechtes Rohr in dem ein Luftsprudelstein ist der am unteren Ende  des senkrechten Rohres sitzt.
Je nach Luftpumpe und größe des Rohres ergibt sich die Wassermenge.
Ansaugstrecke(Bodenablauf/Skimmer), Höhenunterschied und Filterwiderstand/strecke sind hier auch mit zu berücksichtigen.
Ich würde da immer ein größeres Rohr nehmen und über die Luftmenge die Wassermenge steuern.

Du wirst in deinem Filter immer unterschiedliche Wasserstände haben, dies mußt du bei der Steuerung desTF berücksichtigen.
Mein Luftheber z.B. drückt den gesamten Filter immer 5cm über Teichniveau, wobei das Teichniveau bedingt durch Regen oder Verdunstung schwankt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertie

Für 20m³ würd ich folgendes nehmen:
150er Rohr mind. 1,5m tief
Luftmembranzylinder 20cm, anstatt Lüfterstein
Luftpumpe mit 80l/min z.B Hiblow XP80 59Watt

Dies sollte dann mit Verrohrung und Filter mit wenig Widerstand in deine Richtung gehen.
(feinere Gaze= mehr Widerstand)

Skizze und genaure Aussagen sind schwierig wenn ich nicht den genauen Filteraufbau vom Skimmer bis  zum Rücklauf  mit längen und Bögen kenne.

Die Leistungsangaben von normalen Teichpumpen sind auch unverrohrt und auch bei diesen kommt lange nicht mehr das raus was angeben ist, wenn sie im System angeschlossen sind.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## schnuffi0984 (3. Jan. 2013)

Hallo.

Durch meinen 125er luftheber gehen nach ersten tests 25tl die stunde mit 38w secoh pumpe. Hab aber im Moment nur 3-5 cm zu überwinden. 
Mit luftheber in Verbindung mit tf scheint hier noch keiner richtig Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. Bist aber nicht der erste der danach fragt. 
Ist nicht böse gemeint aber mit provokativen Äußerungen gegen die echt hilfsbereite forengemeinde macht man(n) sich keine Freunde.
Guck mal in die links meiner Signatur. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bertie (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Halt Stopp,

ich wollte niemanden provozieren. Ich fand es nur sch..... dass mir auf meine ( zugegeben ) nervigen Fragen, manche per PN Kaufangebote gemacht haben. Ich finde das dreist.:evil

Ich werd die Tage mal meinen Filterplan als Skizze hier einstellen dann könnt ihr euch besser ein Bild machen wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Evtl wird es für euch dann auch einfacher zu sagen was ich machen soll.

Wie erwähnt, sollte ich mich in Ton oder Stiel vertan haben, so bitte ich um Verzeihung.

Gruß Bertzie


----------



## Bertie (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

@ Schnuffi, vielen Dank für deinen sehr nützlichen Link.

Das ist das was ich brauche, auch ich hoffe wie Jörg dass du evtl noch ne Skizze rein machst.
Ich hab dieses bei den Belgiern auch schon gesehen, nur ist halt blöd wenn man deren Sprache nicht beherrscht.
Aber genau so hab ich mir das vor gestellt.


Danke vielmals 

Ich frage mich nur warum die SUFU diesen Thread nicht gefunden hat ?


----------



## Bertie (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Oh je, jetzt hab ich schon wieder eine Möglichkeit gesehen um einen Filter zu bauen.
Ich sag nur IBC.

Jetzt fange ich also nochmal an zu planen. 
Also auf gehts  jetzt kommt Plan Nr 6. 

Wenn ich den fertig habe stelle ich die letzten beiden Pläne ein und dann will ich eure 
ehrliche Meinung lesen.

Mich würd langsam mal interessieren ob es euch auch so ging oder ob ich mich besonders blöd anstelle. 

Gruß

Also langsam wird mir das peinlich.


----------



## Joerg (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertie,
mit einer Skizze und einer detailierten Schilderung was du schon hast und was du genau planst kommen wir schon mal einen Schritt weiter. 

Zu beiden Vorhaben gibt es sehr gute Beschreibungen von Eigenbauten im Forum. In beiden Fällen gibt es nicht eine Beschreibung für einen  Luftheber oder ein TF.
Die müssen auf deine vorhandene Anlage auch optimal passen, sonst funktioniert es nicht.

Ich persönlich würde mit dem Luftheber mal anfangen. Ein paar Materialien dafür habe ich auch schon eingekauft und werde im Frühjahr weiter ausprobieren. 
Da dies bisher keine weit verbreitete Technik ist, gibt es auch kaum fundierte Informationen darüber.
Ich hab mich durch einige Forschungsarbeiten durchgelesen aber für den Teich ist da noch etwas Tüftelei nötig.

Wenn du dann einfach schreibst "Beides soll ca 18 bis 20m³/h durchkönnen." gibt es dafür eigentlich keine passende Antwort.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertie,

war auch nicht böse gemeint. 
Hier gibt es viele die dir sofort zur Seite stehen. Aber manchmal ist man auch der erste der "Neuland" betritt. Wenn du noch ein Jahr oder zwei wartest kann ich dir ein Feedback geben. Bis dahin hat sich aber bestimmt schon ein anderer gemeldet. 
 Hab bei mir mal die Skizzen eingefügt. Aber Vorsicht die sind nur handgezeichnet


----------



## Geisy (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Bertie

Es gibt mehrere Berichte das ab DN100 die Druckkammer nicht mehr so effektiv ist.
Man sollte bei größeren Durchmessern Luftstein oder Platte verwenden.

Hier ein Bild von meinem Luftheber in DN 110


 

Aufbau von unten nach oben:
Endkappe. hier liegt mein Luftmembranzylinder
110er 45grad Abzweig, hier geht es dann Richtung Ansaugung Skimmer/Bodenablauf
Ca 1,60m gerades Rohr
2  45Grad Bögen
Schieber
Abzweig noch oben damit die Luft entweichen kann
Weiter in die Sammelkammer

Ich würde bei dir auf 150Rohr gehen und mit Luftmembranzylinder arbeiten.
Bei der Druckkammer mußt du dran denken das du die Löcher ab und zu wieder frei machen mußt.
Auch der Luftmembranzylinder ist nach Jahren ein Verschleißteil, man kann ihn aber einfach am Luftschlauch hoch ziehen.

Hier ist noch ein Bild von meinem großen Luftheber, auch hier kann man schön den einfachen Aufbau sehen.


 

Als Vorfilter solltest du dir was suchen was wenig widerstand und keinen Höhenunterschied hat.
Ich kenn jemanden mit Namhaften Vliesfilter am Luftheber der Probleme mit der Ansteuerung und somit dem Vliesverbrauch hat. Er schaut sich gerade nach alternativen Vorfiltern um.

Schau auch noch mal da bei den Koivrienden, die bauen das umgedrehte  Spaltsieb in kleine Behälter mit Schmutzablaß. Dies nur als Anregung.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir so helfen.

Gruß
Norberrt


----------



## schnuffi0984 (4. Jan. 2013)

Hallo norbert.

Ich hatte das mit der druckkammer selber getestet und es kam bei mir mehr heraus als bei dem system wie du es beschreibst. 
Ich habe ich extra beide luftheber so konstruiert das ich diese jederzeit ohne probleme ausbauen kann und und die löcher reinigen kann.

Wenn man es mit ausströmer machen möchte sollte man es lieber mit doppelabzweig  machen, da dort das einströmende wasser nicht die luftblasen an die kg rohr wand drücken kann und somit in diesem bereich kein auftrieb entsteht und die feinen luftblasen sich zu großen verbinden. Bei einer doppel muffe kann dieses problem etwas minimiert werden, da das wasser beim einströmen mehr verwirbelt wird.
Ich hab hier mal skizzen gemacht die das problem verdeutlichen sollen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geisy (4. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Dennis

Ich hab einen Luftmembranzylinder der ist 25cm hoch und ragt bis leicht über den Abzweig.
Luft ist überall und der Luftheber macht schon lange eine guten Dienst.

Zu deinen Tests:
Gibt es auch Bilder von deinem 125LH mit Luftsteinen?
Ich hab es mehrfach schon anders gelesen.

Ich war damals auch schon drauf und dran es mit Druckkammer zu machen, Material ist schon da, hab es aber dann gelassen. 
Den einzigen Nachteil den ich sehe ist, das so der Luftschlauch im Rohr ist und sich da evt. Dreck verfangen könnte.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## schnuffi0984 (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Norbert,

da habe ich leider keine Bilder zu, da es nur ein Test war. Und meine Kamara nicht Wasserfest ist. Ich war danach klitschnass. 
Zu den Tests:
Ich habe die selbe Luftpumpe benutzt.
Unten ein Abzweig installiert. 
Beide auf die selbe Tiefe gestellt (Die Ausströmer).
Oben kein Bogen installiert, damit man die Höhe der Wassersäule messen kann.
Die Wassersäule mit der Druckkammer war ca. 3-4cm höher als die mit dem Abzweig.
Daraus habe ich dann geschlossen, das die Druckkammer effizienter läuft, durch den oben besagten Grund. Allerdings wäre ein Doppelabzweig aus meiner Sicht die Ideallösung. Könnte man bei deinem Foto Ideal kombinieren. Einen größeren Luftheber (wobei ich mal gelsen hab, das sie ab einem bestimmten Durchmesser nicht mehr effizient sein sollen, jedoch ohne plaisible Werte und Tests ) der rechts und links von den Bodenabläufen einen Zulauf erhält. Bei mir ließ sich sich auch besser in das __ Filtersystem integrieren. Ich habe aber auch keine hochwertigen Luftausströmer genommen. Die ganz "normalen" blauen 50mm Kugeln. Da ist sicher auch noch was zu holen.
Da war die Druckkammer allerdings völlig sauber, wie es nach meheren Betriebsstunden aussieht


----------



## schnuffi0984 (5. Jan. 2013)

Hier mal eine Zeichnung wie ich es mal zuerst vorhatte. 
 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnuffi0984 (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Norbert,

hätte auch mal noch eine Frage. Du hattest oben 2 mal 45° Bögen benutzt. Funktioniert das Besser als 1 mal 90°? Da man jabei zwei 45° Bögen ein klein bisschnen an Förderhöhe verliert (Ist zwar nur im oberen Bereich aber naja).
Hast du dazu mal Tests durchgeführt?


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Dennis,
da es sich um ein Luft/Wasser Gemisch handelt, gelten die normalen Regeln nur begrenzt.
Wenn du durch die 2 mal 45° Bögen eine andere Förderhöhe hast, kann das schon nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## schnuffi0984 (5. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Jörg, 

Genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Testen konnte ich es leider nicht.  Da sich die Bögen aber knapp unter der Wasserkante befinden ist der auftrieb dort nicht so groß. 
Deshalb wäre ein repräsentativer test nicht schlecht. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geisy (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Dennis,Jörg

Ich glaube das ein 90Grad Bogen die Geschwindigkeit zu stark bremst und die paar cm die durch zwei 45Grad Bögen fehlen das nicht weg machen.

Schaut euch mal die "Luftheber Video" von WP-3D an. Er arbeitet schon seit 10 Jahren mit Luftheber und hat immer oben weiche Bögen. Seine Luftheber haben sehr gute Leistungen.

Genauso sehe ich es unten beim Luftheber Dennis.
Beim einseitigen Wassereinlauf ist vielleicht ein Unterschied Messbar aber trotzdem ist die Leistung enorm und ausreichend.
Du könntest hier auch die Druckdose/ Lüfterstein oberhalb des Einlaufes setzen.

Bei der Druckdose bei größeren Rohren steigen die Luftblasen auch nur an der Rohrinnenwand auf und in der Mitte ist nichts, deswegen ist hier dann der Luftstein/platte besser.

Ein Luftheber ist was ganz einfaches und man sollte schauen ob sich der mehr Aufwand für die letzten paar Prozent optimierung lohnt.
Wichtig sind kein Höhneunterschied und so wenig wie möglich Widerstand durch Verrohrung und Filter.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## schnuffi0984 (6. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Finde einfach keine Lösung*

Hallo Norbert,

Bei den luftheber von koivrienden hab ich im dem durchsitiegen Aufbau gesehen das sich durch den Druck die Luftblasen überall verteilen. Ich bin mit der Leistung durchaus zufrieden, ca. 25tl bei ca. 40W. Mal sehen wie es sich in der Praxis bewährt.  Nächstes JAhr wird im Frühjahr mal richtig ausgelitert.
Mit den 2x 45° Bögen werde ich mal versuchen, vielleicht bekommt man damit noch mehr Strömung in den Teich. Was ja für den Körperbau der Koi wieder besser wäre.

Edit: Man könnte ja auch in der Mitte des Rohrs ein länglichen Ausströmer platzieren.


----------

